# Craftsman Router Model 315.17460-Manual Available



## scootercat (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Guys (and girls)-someone posted here looking for an owners manual for the Craftsman Model 315.17460.

In cleaning out my dad's garage, I found his router and case, which _amazingly_ has the manual in it. If you need a copy, let me know.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi SCootercat and welcome to the forum. I actually have that model router that I bought at a yard sale (w/out the manual). If you could send it, I would be most appreciative.

Thanx,
Ross


----------



## Bill in Japan (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi scootercat,
I'd also be most grateful for a scan of that manual. I just got my router back from my mom and dad's house after it being in their garage since I left to go overseas. They passed away and I had the router sent to me in Japan. The manual would sure be a big help.

Best regards,
Bill


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've got a PDF of 315.17480. Probably not much difference between the 2 models. If anyone thinks it will be of use, let me know and I will forward it along.

Brian


----------



## Bill in Japan (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian,
The PDF sounds like a plan. Can you send it to me, please?

Bill


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I'll try and post it here Bill. See if I have any luck at it.  I think it might have worked this time.

Brian


----------



## Bill in Japan (Feb 8, 2009)

Brian,
Thank you so much! The manual looks close enough to my 17460 model to be very helpful! 

You're the man!
Bill


----------



## jradMIT (Feb 10, 2009)

*Just bought a 315.17400*

I just got a used 315.17400 from an estate sale and would appreciate a copy, I don't know how much they differ but something is better than nothing.

Thank you

[email protected]


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jradMIT

This may help

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ramPageId=00001&documentId=P0107103&pop=flush

===========


jradMIT said:


> I just got a used 315.17400 from an estate sale and would appreciate a copy, I don't know how much they differ but something is better than nothing.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Brain,

Thanks for the post, It showed me where the problem was.

Ross


----------



## jheld (Feb 12, 2009)

I just acquired a 315.17461 model w/o a manual. I would think that your manual would be close. Could I have a copy?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Bill and Ross, you're very welcome.. glad to be of help.

jheld, the manual is in this thread, you should be able to download it.

Brian


----------



## gemini777_75 (Mar 8, 2009)

I would love to have a copy of the manuel.
My email is [email protected]
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums gemini.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

gemini777_75 said:


> I would love to have a copy of the manuel.
> My email is [email protected]
> Thanks in advance.


Go back towards the beginning of this thread.. it is attached to a posting and you should be able to grab it that way. If not, let me know and I will send you a copy.

Oh, and welcome to our little corner of the 'net.


----------



## catkayken (Jun 12, 2010)

*stinkman*



scootercat said:


> Hi Guys (and girls)-someone posted here looking for an owners manual for the Craftsman Model 315.17460.
> 
> In cleaning out my dad's garage, I found his router and case, which _amazingly_ has the manual in it. If you need a copy, let me know.


I was looking for the Manual for a Craftman315.17431 router please email what you have.

Thank You


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/13864-sears-router-manual-mod-315-17431-a.html

===========


catkayken said:


> I was looking for the Manual for a Craftman315.17431 router please email what you have.
> 
> Thank You


----------



## lewp (Jan 3, 2011)

would love to have pdf
[email protected]
best
lew


----------



## franksanaborn (Apr 4, 2011)

looking for manual if you still have it


----------



## Bsdickins (May 9, 2011)

Hi ScooterCat,
Could you kindly send me a copy of the manual for the 315.17460 router. I just picked one up for rather cheap and of course it didn't come with the manual, nor wrenches for that matter. The chuck seems rather frozen and I just want to make sure I am not attempting to remove it incorrectly.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## crafterone (May 20, 2012)

I just joined this site looking for the owners manual for sears 315.17460. It said you have one. Is it for sale? I do not know how this site works. I just got the router at a garage sale and really need the manual.

Terry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/28237-craftsman-315-17460-a.html

==


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

crafterone said:


> I just joined this site looking for the owners manual for sears 315.17460. It said you have one. Is it for sale? I do not know how this site works. I just got the router at a garage sale and really need the manual.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry - Welcome to the forum


----------



## crafterone (May 20, 2012)

*I need this manual*

Hi, I just saw your post and really need a copy of this manual. Are you selling it or what? I would be glad to pay you for it. I just got the router at a garage sale and the manual is not available through Sears.

Thanks ever so much

Terry


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

crafterone said:


> Hi, I just saw your post and really need a copy of this manual. Are you selling it or what? I would be glad to pay you for it. I just got the router at a garage sale and the manual is not available through Sears.
> 
> Thanks ever so much
> 
> Terry



Hi Terry. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

No, the manual is NOT for sale. It is available for download by anyone who needs it. If you click on the link posted by Bobj3, it will take you to another section of the forum and you can download the manual. It is in PDF format, so you will need Adobe Acrobat reader if you don't already have it. It too is available for free download from Adobe. Google acrobat reader and you should find it.


----------



## crafterone (May 20, 2012)

*router manual 315.17460*

You posted that you have an owners manual for this router which you are willing to share. Do you still have it? I just bought one at a garage sale and need the manual. I am only just starting out with a router.

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## crafterone (May 20, 2012)

*router manual 315.17460*

Hi Scootercat,

I just bought this model router at a garage and really need to owners manual, since I am new to routing. Would appreciate getting a copy if you still have it.

Thanks.

:help:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

crafterone said:


> Hi Scootercat,
> 
> I just bought this model router at a garage and really need to owners manual, since I am new to routing. Would appreciate getting a copy if you still have it.
> 
> ...


Post #22 of this thread has the link.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/28237-craftsman-315-17460-a.html
> 
> ==


 
Terry, Crafterone, FOLLOW the link that BJ posted for you and you will find the FREE manual.


----------



## MJ_JONES (May 15, 2012)

scootercat said:


> Hi Guys (and girls)-someone posted here looking for an owners manual for the Craftsman Model 315.17460.
> 
> In cleaning out my dad's garage, I found his router and case, which _amazingly_ has the manual in it. If you need a copy, let me know.


please send me a copy of the manual


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

MJ_JONES said:


> please send me a copy of the manual


For crying out loud people. Read the thread.


----------



## robertp7220 (Jul 20, 2013)

I could use a copy of the manual for craftsman router 315.17460 if you have it I would greatly appreciate it..!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bob, but......



AxlMyk said:


> For crying out loud people. Read the thread.


Post #22 of this thread has the link.


----------



## sarge5 (Jul 25, 2014)

Brian I also need manual for craftman router 315.17461 I couldn't find thread but my e-mail is [email protected] Thanks for any help.

sarge5


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Roger, the manual is here:

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman/38535-old-craftsman-router-manual-17461-a.html


----------



## dhessenflow (May 20, 2015)

If it is still available I need a copy of that manual. ([email protected])


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

dhessenflow said:


> If it is still available I need a copy of that manual. ([email protected])


Router Model 315.17460.pdf


----------



## dhessenflow (May 20, 2015)

I am the one requesting the manual. Now the question is how to I get a copy of it. You can fax it to me tomorrow, Tuesday, 5/26/2015 @ 816-461-0299. I will make a point to leave it on all day (from about 8:00 am to 10:00 pm. You can also send me a copy via e-mail or contact me @ [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## Adam24 (Apr 22, 2015)

You guys can see in amazon for this guide.


----------



## johnke2 (Jun 7, 2015)

*Router sears 315-17461 manual*

Yes I need a copy if I could get a copy it would be very helpful 
Thank you 
John


----------



## dhessenflow (May 20, 2015)

I would be tickled pink to get a copy of that manual. Could you send me a copy or give me a link @ [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

johnke2 said:


> Yes I need a copy if I could get a copy it would be very helpful
> Thank you
> John


see post #37...


----------



## lewp (Jan 3, 2011)

I would love a PDF also, Lew
[email protected]


----------



## Val Innes (Nov 12, 2017)

scootercat said:


> Hi Guys (and girls)-someone posted here looking for an owners manual for the Craftsman Model 315.17460.
> 
> In cleaning out my dad's garage, I found his router and case, which _amazingly_ has the manual in it. If you need a copy, let me know.


I have a Craftsman router model 315.17461 without a manual. Could I have a copy please. Thanks,
Val


----------



## Val Innes (Nov 12, 2017)

*I have a Craftsman router model 315.17461 without a manual. Could I have a copy plea*



scootercat said:


> Hi Guys (and girls)-someone posted here looking for an owners manual for the Craftsman Model 315.17460.
> 
> In cleaning out my dad's garage, I found his router and case, which _amazingly_ has the manual in it. If you need a copy, let me know.


I have a Craftsman router model 315.17461 without a manual. Could I have a copy please. Thanks,
Val


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Val Innes said:


> I have a Craftsman router model 315.17461 without a manual. Could I have a copy please. Thanks,
> Val


Val, check post #37 in this thread. Stick has made the manual available there. It's in PDF format, so you will need adobe reader to view it. YOu can download a copy so you can view it anytime.


----------



## marioonly (Nov 9, 2018)

scootercat said:


> Hi Guys (and girls)-someone posted here looking for an owners manual for the Craftsman Model 315.17460.
> 
> In cleaning out my dad's garage, I found his router and case, which _amazingly_ has the manual in it. If you need a copy, let me know.


I sure could use a copy, wife bought me the router at a yard sale. It is my first, and I believe the manual will be a big help. Thanks.


----------



## marioonly (Nov 9, 2018)

My wife just purchased for me, a used router at a yard sale, and no, it did not come with a manual. I have never had a router before, so a manual would be very helpful. Thank You!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The manuals actually are very little help. Welcome to the forum marionly. The information in the pdf's in this thread will be far more useful to you. https://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/133402-welcome-forums.html


----------

